# first and small test for a new slingshot!



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys this are the first shoots with a very simple slingshot I made today.

Thanks to watch and take care Everybody!

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great little shooter ... just the size I like! And your shooting is superb, as usual ... I am very jealous!!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Great little shooter ... just the size I like! And your shooting is superb, as usual ... I am very jealous!!!! :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Hi my friend!

You like little shooters like me! They are great

Take care and thanks a lot Charles!

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats the Way to make fruit salad and to cut the weeds 
Top notch slingshot my size  
thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Thats the Way to make fruit salad and to cut the weeds
> Top notch slingshot my size
> thanks for showing
> Cheers


hahaha :rofl: it is truth!

Take care buddy

Volp


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Sweet shooting! your like a sniper with that slingshot.. Enjoyed the video


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

omanico said:


> Sweet shooting! your like a sniper with that slingshot.. Enjoyed the video


Thanks Omanico!!

"David vs Goliath: the true story.." hahaha i love it!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome shooting and nice little frame Volp :thumbsup:


----------

